#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-12
<Takyoji> Woo, I love it when I have a decent design idea.
<Takyoji> Wooooo http://newteevee.com/2010/04/12/google-to-open-source-vp8-for-html5-video/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-13
<Takyoji> Meeting today?
<Takyoji> Erm
<Takyoji> Correct?
<_diablo> idk
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-14
<h00k> I made a youtube video with Google's SearchStories
<h00k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on1sBm_8wSI
<Takyoji> Apparently google.com uses the HTML5 doctype
<Takyoji> (probably because it's shortest)
<Takyoji> Gah, I keep forgetting Fedora-specific commands..
<rlaager> heh, I'm testing VMware ESX and so I'm having to dust off my RedHat knowledge.
<Takyoji> otherwise I hate having my dedicated server pretty much held ransom by a proprietary solution, such as Plesk..
<Takyoji> where shell access is pretty much a dark alchemy that could screw anything up.
<Takyoji> and if I ever did a distro upgrade, the server would probably spontaneously combust..
<rlaager> lol
<rlaager> Someone should start a yum repository of one or more .rpm packages that mimic common Debian commands. I think RHEL 5 dropped apt-get, which RHEL 4 had.
<Takyoji> It's currently version 8
<Takyoji> and I can't update my packages because some file on Parallel's server is missing or not reachable..
<Takyoji> (...)
<Takyoji> ---> Package php-pdo.i386 0:5.2.13-1.fc8.art set to be updated
<Takyoji> ---> Package mysql-server.i386 0:5.0.90-1.fc8.art set to be updated
<Takyoji> ---> Package php-mysql.i386 0:5.2.13-1.fc8.art set to be updated
<Takyoji> --> Running transaction check
<Takyoji> ---> Package sqlite2.i386 0:2.8.17-1.fc8.art set to be updated
<Takyoji> http://www4.atomicorp.com/channels/plesk/8.6.0/fedora/8/i386/repodata/filelists.xml.gz: [Errno 14] HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Takyoji> Trying other mirror.
<Takyoji> Error: failure: repodata/filelists.xml.gz from plesk: [Errno 256] No more mirrors to try.
<Takyoji> and it returns back to bash
<Takyoji> They probably even discontinued service to my current version
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-17
<Takyoji> Anyone that uses OpenWRT at all here?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: No, but I use DD-WRT
<UbuntuMN-Guest> hi anyone online?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-11
<klynch> Hi channel
<klynch> Hi all
<klynch> What version is everyone using?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-12
<ColinHarrington> 10.10 64bit
<ColinHarrington> on a macbook pro :-)
<klynch> nice
<klynch> ColinHarrington: gnome?
<tonyyarusso> 10.04 on everything here
<h00k> tonyyarusso: whatwhat
<h00k> tonyyarusso: new computer is AWESOME
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Sure, now that you upgraded to an unstable release to get working graphics drivers.  ;)
<klynch> How is everyone tnight?
<tonyyarusso> not bad
<klynch> Morning Minnesota
<ColinHarrington> Morning klynch
<klynch> ColinHarrington: Morning to you also Colin.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-13
<h00k> tonyyarusso: you got it!
<klynch> stargate is still an awesome movie. been 16 years. lol
<fisch246> hey tonyyarusso got any ideas for door prizes?
<fisch246> so far i've found Ubuntu and Linux case stickers
<fisch246> other stuff is like "Linux for the rest of us" which i assume everyone knows Linux for the most part if they're dedicated enough to come to this party
<Takyoji> One of my things I was predicting you'd buy is some Linux games, and probably even a Linux shirt or two. :P
<fisch246> ah good idea
<fisch246> http://www.amazon.com/ThinkGeek-Linux-Cheat-Shirt-Large/dp/B003VAKDEO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1302730351&sr=8-2
<fisch246> heh
<Takyoji> or in plain general: http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=linux&x=0&y=0
<Takyoji> YES. Every man, woman, child, and their dog needs a stuffed Tux mascot!
<Takyoji> I keep forgetting I don't have such
<Takyoji> There's even open sewing patterns for sewing little stuffed Tux mascots.
<fisch246> do they ship fast?
<Takyoji> http://www.free-penguin.org/
<fisch246> haha white and black hacker hats
<Takyoji> and some other retailers I've eyed: http://www.hackerstickers.com/
<Takyoji> and of course http://store.linux.com/
<Takyoji> (I have this shirt) http://www.linux.com/tshirt-design-contest
<fisch246> the thing is... i'm just looking for door prizes...
<fisch246> not game prizes
<Takyoji> How about a high-end desktop from System76? :D
<Takyoji> :P
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> those things are so damn expensive
<Takyoji> also, you've seen this, y/n? http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<fisch246> y
<fisch246> never got the stickers D:
<Takyoji> Gah, Flash http://www.linuxfoundation.org/
<fisch246> hm
<fisch246> ?
<fisch246> don't have flashplugin
<fisch246> ?
<fisch246> why isn't me '?' button not working >.<
<Takyoji> I suppose usually everyone wouldn't mind a flash drive (nothing to do with Adobe Flash, of course xP)
<Takyoji> Oh, the Shift button
<fisch246> nah shift is working
<fisch246> but not the '/' button
<Takyoji> There's navigation on that page, and when you rollover, it's rendered BEHIND a Flash-based video player.
<fisch246> haha "no place like /home" haha
<Takyoji> I have "No place like 127.0.0.1" but now they have the IPv6 version "No place like ::1" that I'd like to get at some point. xP
<Takyoji> I'll most likely just bug someone to print it on the back of my "No place like 127.0.0.1" shirt. xP
<fisch246> wouldn't it be 192.168.0.1?
<Takyoji> Loopback interface
<Takyoji> Not, LAN IP
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> lo
<Takyoji> Since 192.168.0.1 and so on is usually the router as well. :P
<fisch246> yup
<fisch246> so what do you use lo for?
<fisch246> never had a use for it
<Takyoji> Well, I believe X strongly relies on lo. xP
<fisch246> making a pun or are you answering my question
<Takyoji> It actually does. :P
<fisch246> ah ok
<Takyoji> It's part of the reason for Wayland
<fisch246> ah ok
<Takyoji> Since X works in the structure of a X server, and an X client, and networking between them, and so on, just on a single desktop.
<Takyoji> Makes sense for desktops/laptops, but not embedded devices.
<Takyoji> Since you're not really going to be executing application remotely on an embedded device using X11 over SSH or anything. xP
 * Takyoji is curious of how long fisch246 has known of Linux and/or used such.
<fisch246> i've only been with Linux for a year...
<fisch246> ha
<fisch246> what a coincidence XD
<Takyoji> Seen the beautiful IBM/RedHat Linux commercials at all? :P
<fisch246> nah
<Takyoji> (on YouTube, since the commercials were on television many years ago)
<Takyoji> Sometimes I consider contacting IBM for higher-quality versions of the videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwL0G9wK8j4 xP
<fisch246> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sdGDpjrC0M
<fisch246> yea i remember that comercial
<fisch246> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/frustrations/374d/
<fisch246> o god that's amazing...
<Takyoji> I can't remember if it's from xkcd or not.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-14
<klynch> Hi all
<fisch246> klynch: hey
<klynch> fisch246: Hi fisch
<fisch246> 2 more days left to RSVP :3
<BlackRat90> I refuse :P
<Takyoji> Shun the non-believer!
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> Takyoji: you RSVP'd right?
<Takyoji> Last I recall. xP
<fisch246> which one were you? :P
<Takyoji> You know, that one.
<Takyoji> That one guy
<BlackRat90> Naturally
<fisch246> ok so a guy...
<fisch246> that doesn't narrow it down...
<Takyoji> that has a computer!
<fisch246> everyone who is coming is a guy
<Takyoji> Aww, no sparklehistory?
<fisch246> first name...
<Takyoji> Caleb
<BlackRat90> Bob
<BlackRat90> oh
<fisch246> ah ok
<BlackRat90> wrong guess
<fisch246> 7 people total so far
<fisch246> unless BlackRat90 wishes to rsvp...
<BlackRat90> Who said my name
<BlackRat90> oh just u
<BlackRat90> eh...ill get around to it
<fisch246> you're the guy who got me into Ubuntu... you have to come D:
<BlackRat90> ........mmk
<BlackRat90> I wonder how hard it would be to lobby to get Dwarf fortress in the software center
<fisch246> it is in binary form...
<fisch246> er...
<fisch246> binary package i mean
<Takyoji> If only I didn't work in fast food, then I would definitely have a Unix neckbeard. xP
<fisch246> haha
<Takyoji> Because I very likely could. :P
<fisch246> my beard is too patchy
<fisch246> however it's a nice red
<Takyoji> Yay Aphex Twin
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> he's cool
<Wally____> hi
<BlackRat90> Hello
<Wally____> Whats new in ubuntu land
<BlackRat90> exploding elves O_o
<Wally____> that don;t sound good
<BlackRat90> Well they are extremely rare...
<BlackRat90> <<
<Wally____> What is this rsvp for>??
<fisch246> Natty Release Party
<fisch246> metro area
<BlackRat90> Natty release party at paul is hosting
<fisch246> it's been posted on facebook, the mail list, and the website
<fisch246> and on the IRC
 * Wally____ don't read facebook, not on mail lists, didin't know there was a website.
<fisch246> do you have a facebook?
<Wally____> ya, but log on like 1 a month
<fisch246> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=149419005115119
<fisch246> all the info you might need
<Wally____> I will look into it.
<Wally____> not too far from me.
<fisch246> make sure to send an email with your name
<BlackRat90> why dont you just plan for a few extra people rsvping?
<BlackRat90> like if 10 rsvp, just say like 13-14 will come?
<fisch246> well i'm getting door prizes...
<fisch246> it's not for reserving...
<BlackRat90> oh ok
<fisch246> you'll also have a chance to win a Tux plush toy
<fisch246> if i pick that as a prize
<BlackRat90> you should get a gaint tux plush
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> i think one of them was 1 foot
<fisch246> yup 1 foot
<Wally____> how about a laptop?
<BlackRat90> with ubuntu natty on it!! D:
<BlackRat90> :D*
<fisch246> like i have $1,000 off hand...
<Wally____> Si Si
<fisch246> or more since it'll have Ubuntu on it...
<BlackRat90> why more?
<Wally____> yea really why more?
<fisch246> System 76 is more expensive
<fisch246> however i could get a netbook, and install Ubuntu on it
<BlackRat90> so dont get a 76?
<fisch246> but like i said...
<fisch246> i don't have that kind of money
<fisch246> i can barely afford skyrim...
<fisch246> and now i can't since my 360 is dead
<BlackRat90> well....yeah
<BlackRat90> ask for a slim for ur bday?
<tonyyarusso> The problem with shirts is people wear different sizes, so you'd need a bunch.
<BlackRat90> there only like 200
<BlackRat90> tonyyarusso proves a point, go with more tux toys
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: which is why i chose a giant tux plush toy
<fisch246> that people will draw for
<BlackRat90> get tiny ones to ><
<tonyyarusso> h00k got a local computer store to donate a wireless keyboard, and some other tidbits.
<fisch246> apparently the tiny ones are out of stock, and they're $10 each
<BlackRat90> damn...
<BlackRat90> oh btw, i think heidi might come idk
<fisch246> so everyone is getting 2 stickers...
<fisch246> mmk
<fisch246> i'll put her as maybe
<BlackRat90> are they the POWERED BY UBUNTU
<fisch246> yup
<fisch246> one is powered by Ubuntu, the other is powered by Linux
<Wally____> is this at someones house? or a bar?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: yisss! O dod!
<h00k> I, rather
<fisch246> Wally____: restaurant...
<h00k> oh, hello.
<Wally____> cool
<fisch246> $5 meals or so
<fisch246> i say bring $10 and you should be good
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2009/10/20/ubuntu-karmic-koala-release-party/ and http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2009/11/08/release-party-success/ for the fun we had over in Wisconsin for Karmic Koala
<tonyyarusso> h00k: You realize that you got EVERY SINGLE vowel in that wrong?
<fisch246> so yea i'll have you guys write your names on a piece of paper
<h00k> tonyyarusso: on o iddnt
<fisch246> put in a hat... you know the rest
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I'm trying to get used to my new keyboard... :D
<tonyyarusso> suuuuuure
<tonyyarusso> Or your old brain ;)
<BlackRat90> lulz
<fisch246> btw BlackRat90, tonyyarusso is the head of the LoCo team :)
<BlackRat90> LoCo?
<BlackRat90> local?
<tonyyarusso> s/head/contact/
<tonyyarusso> !loco
<lubotu1> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<h00k> Local Community
<h00k> I am over in Wisconsin
 * h00k waves
<h00k> I'm the LoCo contact over there.
<tonyyarusso> He's to cheesy for us.
<fisch246> h00k: wisconsin isn't minnesota D:
<h00k> fisch246: YOU're not Minnesota!
<h00k> you are fisch246.
<BlackRat90> Pwnd\
<BlackRat90> he prove a point :D
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I'm rabble-rousing.
<fisch246> but i'm apart of Minnesota :3
<h00k> Is there a meeting right now?
<tonyyarusso> We let him hang out in here as part of a Wisconsinte Rehabilitation Program.
<fisch246> XD
<h00k> tonyyarusso just feels bad for me.
<tonyyarusso> fisch246: "a part", not "apart".  Apart would mean the opposite in this instance.
<h00k> I sit in coffee shops and write wedding-rsvp webapps in Ruby-on-Rails. :(
<h00k> tonyyarusso: it's cool, fisch246 wants to be in Wisconsin.
<h00k> Clearly!
<fisch246> h00k: nah i prefer colorado >.>
<tonyyarusso> and I want to be in Canada!
<h00k> Ah, supervolcaones and stuff. Makes sense 0.o
 * fisch246 starts humming "blame canada"
<BlackRat90> I want to be on mars...
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I hear you bought some land!
<tonyyarusso> I did!
<h00k> BlackRat90: I started an Ubuntu Mars LoCo! True Story!
<BlackRat90> I wonder if i can create a loco community on mars
<h00k> Ahahaha
 * tonyyarusso gets link
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2010/04/01/introducing-the-ubuntu-mars-loco/
<h00k> Also, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-April/004335.html
<BlackRat90> How do i join!
<tonyyarusso> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=207146331874701287310.0004a0616b6704fa51b12&t=h&z=19
<tonyyarusso> h00k: ^^
<h00k> tonyyarusso: 4 feet of land!
<tonyyarusso> Slightly more than that
<h00k> 7?
<tonyyarusso> It's 10,000 square feet.
<tonyyarusso> aka a quarter acre.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: whacha gonna do with it?
<BlackRat90> where did you get 10k square feet?
<tonyyarusso> BlackRat90: see link
<BlackRat90> I only have two feet and their not square
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Camp, use as launching point for various recreation.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: you can even fit a tent on it!
<tonyyarusso> h00k: For instance, see the 3.5-mile paddle from a nearby public boat launch to a BWCA access point.  http://files.tonyyarusso.com/bwca-access-map.png
<BlackRat90> so h00k did the wisconsin loco boot you out? or do you just enjoy the mn irc
<h00k> BlackRat90: nah, I chill in here, too. I was up in Superior, which is on the border, so it kinda made sense.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: that is 279 miles away from me :) (your land)
<BlackRat90> indeed? do you still live in superior?
<h00k> BlackRat90: also, allows for cross-state coordination.
<h00k> BlackRat90: on weekends, basically.
<h00k> Otherwise I'm in Rhinelander, WI
<BlackRat90> h00k coordinated what? assaults on iowa??
<h00k> BlackRat90: nah, we had some Minnesotans over at the Release Party in Superior, for example
<tonyyarusso> Also in that map, the brown areas are three State Parks, the purple area is a peatland transition Scientific & Natural Area, like 90% of the area covered there is either state or national forest, the point opposite Soudan is an Indian Reservation, all of the red dots are boat launches, the lake is Lake Vermilion, the 5th largest lake in the state, with excellent sailing and fishing, and the dotted brown line is the Arrowhead ...
<tonyyarusso> ... State Trail (hiking, mountain biking, ATV, & snowmobile - natural surface).
<tonyyarusso> h00k: not much different from how far it is from me, really.  It's a 3 hour 45 minute drive.
<BlackRat90> h00k for does wisconsin need help taking chicago? (Thats right i know ur secret plan O_o)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: that map could look like an attack plan.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: 214 miles by the shortest route.
<h00k> BlackRat90: Chicago is a silly place, I don't want it :(
<BlackRat90> h00k Hmm, interesting because the one weekend i spent in Milwaukee i witnessed dozens of military vehicles mobilizing for the assault
<h00k> BlackRat90: although, they sometimes have some fun LoCo stuff going on down there. Madison has quite a bit of Linux activity, which is cool.
<BlackRat90> I just figured...
<tonyyarusso> while I'm linking maps, http://files.tonyyarusso.com/andycreek.png is the campsite I adopt on the Superior Hiking Trail.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: DO YOU GET TO NAME IT?
<BlackRat90> lol
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I see all of my possible wedding locations on that map :3
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Uh, the campsite no, but my land I could.
<tonyyarusso> The campsite is called "Andy Creek".
<h00k> tonyyarusso: rename to "Anthony Creek" please
<BlackRat90> tonyyarusso: you should name it something interesting, like ubuntu land
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<BlackRat90> h00k Oh!! what if Minnesota and Wisconsin launched an assault for the microsoft hq to demand that they go open source??
<h00k> I sense a theme with these 'assults,
<BlackRat90> theme? what theme... >.<
<fisch246> i totally want to grab lunch with Richard Stallman
<h00k> er, well, assaults being the theme, really.
<BlackRat90> indeed? well then i think this assault should be about bring the end of days (for closed source software)
<fisch246> i think stallman should donate me his beard >.>
<tonyyarusso> h00k: You should come up and camp on my land sometime.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: probably, yeah.
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: mind if i start offering the land to hippies?
<fisch246> start drum circles
<tonyyarusso> haha, that might be a bad idea.
<fisch246> don't want to be arrested for weed on your property?
<tonyyarusso> For one thing, the Bois Forte folk would come over and tell you you're doing it wrong.
<tonyyarusso> That too.
<fisch246> lots, and lots of weed...
<BlackRat90> then ide sneak in and spike all the drinking water with LSD....
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I'm going to need an assistant coming up to help me attempt to self-survey it, since I can't afford a real survey.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I have a survey app on my Droid.
<h00k> true story.
<tonyyarusso> Uh, what's it do?
<h00k> I used it once on a pier in Washburn, once in a bathroom (don't ask).
<h00k> tonyyarusso: measures...distances. And stuff.
<BlackRat90> I think i have that app
<tonyyarusso> h00k: with the GPS?
<tonyyarusso> or what?
<BlackRat90> something like that
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I think? And the camera, position of elements, the sensors
<h00k> I don't know. It's magic.
<BlackRat90> also involves the camera i think
<BlackRat90> Yeah, the driods are magic
<h00k> I don't ask questions. I just assimilate.
<BlackRat90> and george lucas gets money every time you buy one!!
<tonyyarusso> h00k: I doubt that has sufficient accuracy for this purpose though.  The parcel is only 50 feet wide, so the plus or minus 15 foot accuracy of consumer GPS won't cut it.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I can get locks on upwards of....
 * h00k checks
<BlackRat90> pst tonyyarusso the 15 foot accuracy is usually assuming that you have the lowest amount of satellites
<BlackRat90> my hand held gps gets like 1-2 ft on a good clear day
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I have a fix on 10 satellites in my house, error is 0m
<tonyyarusso> BlackRat90: In the forest?
<h00k> sitting at my desk, here
<h00k> in my apartments
<tonyyarusso> h00k: lol.  Your phone LIES.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: NOU
<BlackRat90> tonyyarusso well yeah gps is epic like that
<tonyyarusso> oh hey, Peterborough finally got Google Street View.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: My plan is cooler anyway.  It's likely to involve lasers.
<BlackRat90> noice
<h00k> tonyyarusso: GPS status shows a fix on 10 satellites, I see what ones, and apparently an error of 0 feet
<BlackRat90> so less then 1ft
<h00k> tonyyarusso: check your gmail, I'm not sure what that will show you
<h00k> oop, fixed on 10 of 11 satellites
<tonyyarusso> I would, if Firefox hadn't just hung when you said that.
<h00k> killall firefox; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<fisch246> win
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, you can bring your fancy schmancy phone if you want, but I highly doubt GPS will work.
<h00k> yeah, yeah :p
<tonyyarusso> It was Flash's fault, not Firefox.
<BlackRat90>  Is 1366x768 considered HD?
<fisch246> yes
<fisch246> it's over 720p
<fisch246> it's in a 16:9 ratio as well, which doesn't mean HD but just fyi
<BlackRat90> i kno
<klynch> whats going on in here.
<klynch> did i here someone say kill firefox?
<klynch> evil :)
<BlackRat90> idk if 1366x768 is considered HD i think its just better then 720p
<fisch246> well 720p is HD
<fisch246> so isn't anything higher than it HD?
<BlackRat90> 1080p
<BlackRat90> i think 1080p is the niciest wide screen res
<BlackRat90> unless 8:5 is wide
<BlackRat90> So does anyone else here play Dwarf Fortress?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: um, I have a 2D bar code from you apparently?
<fisch246> soon as Ubuntu 14.04 comes out... i'm gonna remove XP from my mom's computer and do a fresh install of Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ....14.04?  Long wait.
<fisch246> April 2014 is when XP expires
<fisch246> she's currently dual booting with Wubi
<tonyyarusso> yeah - why not before then?
<fisch246> Wubi puts Ubuntu inside windows
<fisch246> inside the partition
<BlackRat90> oh really?
<BlackRat90> thats how that works...
<fisch246> so if i'm gonna remove XP... means goodbye Ubuntu as well...
<fisch246> so might as well do a fresh install
<tonyyarusso> yup
<fisch246> it'll be a bitch to backup Windows though >.<
<fisch246> backing up Ubuntu you just bring over the home folder
<fisch246> however i might be able to do the same with windows
<fisch246> well you COULD bring over EVERYTHING in ubuntu to make it be what it was exactly...
<fisch246> couldn't you just format the hard drive as ext4 then bring over every single file, and folder?
<fisch246> well doesn't have to be ext4, but you know what i mean
<fisch246> a zombie movie about the point of view of a zombie... genius...
<Takyoji> I'm too paranoid of a person to ever use a wireless keyboard. xP
<Takyoji> That would make keylogging really easy for some. xP
<fisch246> how so?
<fisch246> isn't it just as easy?
<Takyoji> Well, I'm implying the case of where someone is physically nearby
<Takyoji> to keylog from the wireless transmissions
 * Takyoji wears his tinfoil hat
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> i only use my wireless at home
<Takyoji> I preferably use an Ethernet cable for any device. :P
<Takyoji> Even my laptop
<fisch246> it's really not that easy bro...
<Takyoji> If my smartphone was able to connect to a wired connection, then I'd do that too. :P
<fisch246> someone would have to hack your router first...
<fisch246> which is easy to do, but also easy to make counter
<Takyoji> You can always capture long long before and brute force for quite some time.
<tonyyarusso> hacking a router isn't easy unless you're using old garbage
<fisch246> 2 hours isn't that long...
<fisch246> though that's wep i believe...
<Takyoji> Pfft, WEP is under 15 minutes
<tonyyarusso> WEP can be cracking in 3 minutes.
<Takyoji> Probably even a few seconds with OpenCL-based acceleration
<tonyyarusso> WPA2+AES on the other hand, good luck.
<fisch246> unless you mean the router itself to change the settings...
<fisch246> however if you have mac address filtering it wouldn't matter if someone hacked the router...
<Takyoji> You can brute force the passphrases for WPA or WPA2, especially with rainbow tables
<fisch246> erm... wireles
<fisch246> wireless*
<Takyoji> Especially the large amount of rainbow table generating communities out there, especially for WPA/WPA2
<tonyyarusso> Feel free to come hack my wireless then Takyoji :P
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: that'll be the next LoCo party
<Takyoji> You can just use the MAC addresses of the approved devices. :P
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: first one to hack your wireless gets a prize
<Takyoji> And it's not that hard to find them, considering, oh yanno, some of the devices will be using it. :P
<Takyoji> Gee, I'll have to bring my desktop and Ophcrack then. :P
<Takyoji> Erm
<Takyoji> Well, I think Ophcrack is solely rainbow table generation rather than realtime bruteforcing a specific hash
<Takyoji> hash/passphrase
<fisch246> Takyoji: every device have their own unique mac address...
<tonyyarusso> Brute forcing takes a loooooooooooong time.
 * fisch246 is currently avoiding #ubuntu-offtopic
<Takyoji> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/09/how-to-change-mac-address-of-your.html
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: it'll be a long event haha
<Takyoji> Otherwise, you can always just use a wireless card that supports packet injection (which I have, yay)
<tonyyarusso> A ten-character passphrase has 66,483,263,599,150,104,576 possibilities.
<fisch246> so when people start camping outside your house, no worries, it's just us :3
<Takyoji> And most of them crunch numbers at a factor of 10s of millions of possibilities a second.
<tonyyarusso> If your hardware can try one trillion passwords per second, that would take two years to get through.
<Takyoji> And then also a dictionary-based attack really limits down the possibilities
<tonyyarusso> psssh, for dictionary-based passwords.
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: we'll have a group outside your house once natty comes out... the person who can hack your net before 12.04 gets a prize
<Takyoji> ahh yes, 200,000,000/sec on my hardware (which is a few years dated now)
<Takyoji> I'm curious what more modern GPUs are capable of, including with SLI and all
<Takyoji> I should check what the BitCoin miners use. xP
<tonyyarusso> sleep time
<fisch246> what kinda prize should i award?
<Takyoji> Holy crap, mine is a bit dated. xP
<fisch246> maybe immunization from the U.S. government?
<fisch246> anyway...
<Takyoji> For the case of BitCoin, my GPU does 24,500,000 hashes/s, whereas the best NVidia model is 127,000,000; and the top AMD hardware is 746,000,000
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: does a 12" tus plush toy sound like a good prize for the party?
 * fisch246 had never hacked a wireless in his life
<fisch246> s/had/has
<fisch246> Takyoji: heh i just looked at that link
<fisch246> so basically you run a script that attempts to change your mac address to anything it can until it gets a connection?
<Takyoji> For the whole period the system is running, otherwise I think there's also a way to make the setting persistent
<fisch246> well... first you need to get past the password...
<Takyoji> Of course. :P
<Takyoji> Good ol public services, as well: http://www.wpacracker.com/ xP
<fisch246> so if i ran that command... would it be permanent? or would it only be temporary?
<Takyoji> Just for the remainder of the time the system is still running
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> cool
<Takyoji> Not sure if your system will send an ARP packet to the network implying your new MAC address
<fisch246> i suppose it might be time for bed...
<Takyoji> Hah:
<Takyoji> Facebook is suggesting me to like Oracle. xP
<fisch246> ha nice
<Takyoji> for "Recommended Pages"
<fisch246> holy mother f---
<fisch246> i was JUST about to type in Richard Stallman...
<fisch246> then i look over at the recommended pages...
<Takyoji> heh http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/76976_166165063414216_100000621702681_377964_699124_n.jpg
<fisch246> XD
<fisch246> RMS :3
<fisch246> suggest any pages?
<Takyoji> I wonder if RMS has any direct code involvement with the GNU components at all or not anymore. xP
<fisch246> heh no idea
<Takyoji> didn't know Eric S Raymond has cerebral palsy.
<fisch246> neither did i
<Takyoji> Seen 'Revolution OS' or 'Pirates of Silicon Valley' at all?
<fisch246> nah
<fisch246> i have to remember to catch what i say as i might meet all of you someday XD
<Takyoji> specifically implying? :P
<fisch246> well nothing
<Takyoji> to hold back what you say, or? :P
<Takyoji> and yes, I'm the youngest one here (as a random aside)
<fisch246> yea i suppose
<fisch246> i'm not a very private person
<fisch246> but still
<fisch246> gotta remember i can't troll here like i can at off topic :3
<Takyoji> Don't worry, I won't do anything with the information of where you live. :P
<Takyoji> and no, I'm only kidding. xP
<fisch246> is it just me... or is the people at #linux, nicer than the people at #ubuntu-offtopic
<fisch246> are*
<Takyoji> I haven't touched either. :P
<fisch246> i have a fanboy in off topic haha
<Takyoji> and to sleep I go
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> alright
<fisch246> night bro
<fisch246> hey tonyyarusso when does #ubuntu-release-party open?
<fisch246> i'm assuming next thursday?
<fisch246> o btw...
<fisch246> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/890/detail/
<fisch246> :)
<fisch246> bring $10 and you should be set
<fisch246> BlackRat90: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/890/detail/
<fisch246> since you were offline for not
<fisch246> for the link*
<fisch246> the place knows we're coming :)
<fisch246> this saturday i'll be emailing you all the details, and next week's saturday i'll ive out my cell
<fisch246> again that only goes to the people who have RSVP'd
<fisch246> only a matter of time till i put tonyyarusso out of a job :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-15
<BlackRat90> are you hunting his boss or something?
<BlackRat90> Omg he added pandas to DF :D
<fisch246> well... tonyyarusso is my boss technically...
<fisch246> better term would be mentor...
<BlackRat90> i was gonna say when did you get a job
<fisch246> but hey, maybe i'll co-run the LoCo team :)
<BlackRat90> indeed? not if you keep bragging :P
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/890/detail/
<fisch246> it's official :)
<fisch246> Ubuntu says it is :P
<BlackRat90> Lol
<fisch246> http://imgur.com/gallery/bzYVf
<BlackRat90> nice fisch246
<BlackRat90> hey fisch246 you can just put me done as coming
<fisch246> BlackRat90: already done
<fisch246> sigh... i can't watch the office because of the weather D:
<BlackRat90> pwnd its ok it kinda sux
<fisch246> i'll just watch it on hulu later
<fisch246> i'll probably watch till the end of this season... and then stop watching it
<fisch246> unless this episode is that bad
<BlackRat90> eh ill keep watching
<BlackRat90> actully will feral isnt retarded in this
<fisch246> i just turned of the t.v. cause i can't even follow what's going on anymore >.<
<fisch246> off*
<BlackRat90> you do get crappy service lol
<fisch246> well i get what i pay for
<fisch246> which is nothing
<BlackRat90> why dont you guys get like super basic cable?
<fisch246> we're waiting on the consensus on this new DSL company...
<fisch246> if it screws my grandpa over we're going with comcast
<fisch246> being as Qwest screws everyone
<BlackRat90> dsl is just all around slow
<fisch246> nah
<fisch246> it can be fast, if you don't get screwed and you're willing to pay for it
<BlackRat90> only complaint about comcast is i cant get a static ip
<fisch246> don't you have to pay extra for one?
<fisch246> or is it none at all?
<fisch246> cause we only have 1 static IP
<BlackRat90> no you cant get a static ip unless you buy "the business class" or what ever
<fisch246> and that's really expensive i assume
<BlackRat90> though, getting a static ip service probably wouldnt be any more money then buying a static ip
<Takyoji> Anyone have an ATSC tuner card working under Linux at all?
<Takyoji> I'm contemplating this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=15-293-006&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3#scrollFullInfo
<BlackRat90> Naw i just bought a really nice monitor to use as a mini tv for streaming
<fisch246> http://mashable.com/2011/04/12/ivanpah-google-solar-energy/
<fisch246> google <3
<klynch> anyone try beta 2 today?
<BlackRat90> beta 2?
<fisch246> nope
<fisch246> i uninstalled natty awhile ago...
<BlackRat90> im to lazy to test...
<klynch> not sure how I feel about Unity. I understand innovation on Caninacol side but Unity seems like a repeat of the KDE GNOME wars.
<klynch> not to mention Gnome 3 is looking good
<BlackRat90> I like the old gnome...Its simple and easy to make my own
<fisch246> brb gotta restart the router... again >.<
<klynch> why router restart? who is your ISP
<BlackRat90> I dont like unities dock system
<fisch246> qwest
<fisch246> BlackRat90: neither do i, but gnome is getting rid of Compiz support >.<
<fisch246> anyway brb
<klynch> ah, have you tried mac cloning?
<BlackRat90> very tired
<BlackRat90> its more annoying that i cant customize it like i can with gnome
<klynch> BlackRat90: I agree with you there. I love XFCE 4.8. thunar now has remote storage exploring.
<BlackRat90> whats thunar?
<BlackRat90> oh duh nvm
<klynch> BlackRat90: are you using gnome now?
<BlackRat90> yes, though i have unity on my netbook
<klynch> BlackRat90: netbook type? I have an original acer one. I seem to switch between XFCE and LXDE recently.
<BlackRat90> klynch: 10.10 netbook uses unity, its not that bad for the netbook
<klynch> BlackRat90: yeah i tried it initially. it was annoying to have my whole left screen taking up by that launcher thing. I like to hide my panels. XFCE seems a bit cleaner.
<BlackRat90> klynch: makes sense
<fisch246> wow...
<fisch246> there goes my entire evening...
<klynch> fisch246: why is that?
<fisch246> t.v. and internet doesn't work
<fisch246> no netflix, no t.v....
<BlackRat90> ur on irc...
<fisch246> yes...
<fisch246> but i'm only getting 1.5Mb/s
<fisch246> and .25Mb/s up speed
<klynch> fisch246: ouch, what do you normally get?
<fisch246> so all i can do is dick around on facebook >.<
<fisch246> 6Mb/s
<fisch246> which isn't lower than what we pay for >.<
<fisch246> is*
<fisch246> never get qwest...
<klynch> fisch246: sorry to hear that.
<fisch246> i think maybe we should just switch everything to comcast for the time being...
<fisch246> and then see if that DSL company is better...
<klynch> fisch246: I am on comcast. I get about 23-25Mb/s and 8 or 9 upload
<fisch246> exactly >.<
<fisch246> pay more for less...
<BlackRat90> i get like 15mb/s
<klynch> i pay for 12
<BlackRat90> klynch thats the beautity of cable internet...
<fisch246> my dad pays for 7... and he gets 6.. my grandpa pays for about the same and gets 1...
<BlackRat90> lol, we paid for like 8 with quest and got like 3?
<BlackRat90> but cable is a Wide connection to everyone in ur area
<BlackRat90> so the internet can shit out if everyone is using it
<klynch> I live at university and lexington, pretty sure that is next to a NOC
<fisch246> i can't wait to move to Minneapolis and be going to the U of M already...
<klynch> fisch246: where do you go now?
<fisch246> Normanfail...
<fisch246> transferring to NHCC
<fisch246> i need to start a rant cast >.>
<klynch> normanfail lol
<klynch> what is your major?
<fisch246> computer science
<BlackRat90> technically you dont have a major :P
<fisch246> yes i do...
<fisch246> i'm taking a CS class next semester
<fisch246> and i'm enrolled for CS
<klynch> fisch246: do you program?
<fisch246> meh
<fisch246> yes and no
<klynch> fisch246: didn't you mention something about a release party
<fisch246> i never have time to learn any languages D:
<klynch> fisch246: I am learning right now. can't believe i waited so long.
<fisch246> yea hold on, let me pull up the link >.>
<BlackRat90> which confuses me sense ur not emplyod
<fisch246> BlackRat90: this class is kicking my ass...
<BlackRat90> what basic math?
<fisch246> lots of catching up to do...
<fisch246> my teacher hates me >.<
<fisch246> i was suppose to be caught up on this next monday... but no... i have to do the tests in a specific order D:
<fisch246> now i'm set back by 2 weeks >.<
<BlackRat90> all teachers hate you :P
<BlackRat90> thats ur own fault dude
<fisch246> not really...
<klynch> do you guys know each other? lol
<BlackRat90> perhaps >.<
<fisch246> o come on... my event is at the bottom of the list D:
<fisch246> um... odd... no details...
<fisch246> ah found it hold on
<fisch246> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/890/detail/
<fisch246> it's taking like 3-5 minutes to load a simple link >.<
<fisch246> klynch: anyway make sure to email me if you want to RSVP
<fisch246> BlackRat90: heidi is still a maybe right?
<klynch> I did email you.
<klynch> should I resend
<fisch246> o?
<fisch246> first name?
<klynch> Keenan
<fisch246> mmk
<fisch246> haven't gotten it yet
<klynch> last = "Lynch"
<fisch246> but email is slow last i remember
<klynch> print first + last
<klynch> lol
<fisch246> o haha
<fisch246> yea i have your email here
<fisch246> odd how i didn't at least put you as a maybe...
<klynch> I am not important
<fisch246> XD
<fisch246> course you are
<klynch> Can I add my roommate also?
<fisch246> so should i mark you as confirmed?
<fisch246> yea no prob
<klynch> definitely confirmed
<klynch> and Chad Minder also
<klynch> thanks fisch246 got to get back to the Python now
<fisch246> i'll be sending out emails to people who RSVP'd so i'll leave it to you, to relay the info :)
<fisch246> not much info though...
<fisch246> since you guys are confirmed...
<fisch246> i'll see you there :)
 * fisch246 ponders either watching a movie or playing morrowind
<BlackRat90> do both
<fisch246> what's the point of having a video viewer on the blu ray... that can stream video... that doesn't support any video formats :/
<fisch246> know any good video converters?
<fisch246> heh nvm i guess i already have on
<fisch246> one*
<FloatingGoat> hi, so about ubuntu CD's I just buy them for a dollor or something?
<FloatingGoat> where do i get them?
<FloatingGoat> I live in MN
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: why not just make one yourself?
<FloatingGoat> the ones that canonical has are all pretty. I wish they had singular ones on the site for a dollar
<FloatingGoat> plus im all outta blank CD's
<BlackRat90> lol
<fisch246> wouldn't it be cheaper just to get more blank CD's?
<fisch246> or use a USB stick?
<BlackRat90> or buy a usb stick there like 5 bucks at microcenter for a 2gb
<FloatingGoat> hmm maybe 5 CD's is good.
<FloatingGoat> i'd like to give them away
<FloatingGoat> BlackRat90: really?
<FloatingGoat> link?
<FloatingGoat> you lyin
<BlackRat90> uh
<BlackRat90> h/o
<FloatingGoat> idk what that means
<FloatingGoat> but okay
<fisch246> hold on
<FloatingGoat> BlackRat90: you dont have to anymore i looked at them
<FloatingGoat> those are pretty cheap and i'd like one
<BlackRat90> FloatingGoat these are 8 bucks, but they sell ones at the microcenter in st lois park that are even cheap. they are generic micro cneter brand
<BlackRat90> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0335873
<fisch246> yea... maybe i should get one...
<BlackRat90> or 5...
<FloatingGoat> lol i jumped a bit when you said st lois park but then i remembered the channel
<BlackRat90> what channel
<FloatingGoat> its a minnesota channel
<FloatingGoat> I forgot for a second
<BlackRat90> like....on the tv?
<fisch246> no >.<
<fisch246> the IRC channel
<FloatingGoat> irc channel
<FloatingGoat> LOL
<BlackRat90> oh lulz
<BlackRat90> wow
<fisch246> someone's tired :P
<BlackRat90> eh..
<FloatingGoat> lol it happens
<BlackRat90> i more forget my IRC terms
<BlackRat90> sense pidgin doesnt call them channels
<FloatingGoat> oh what do they call them?
<FloatingGoat> im in pidgin
<BlackRat90> rooms or something like that
<FloatingGoat> chat rooms?
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> what do you guys think of unity?
<fisch246> i like it so far
<fisch246> if i don't i can always use gnome
<BlackRat90> Piece of shit.
<fisch246> !language | BlackRat90
<lubotu1> BlackRat90: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BlackRat90> callin the bot on meh
<FloatingGoat> I love unity
<FloatingGoat> though i can only use 2D
<FloatingGoat> im lookin into a graphics card
<FloatingGoat> but my mobo only has an AGP spot
<FloatingGoat> piece oh fluff
<FloatingGoat> it stinks
<fisch246> either way... it's better than KDE >.<
<FloatingGoat> im lookin at this really nice 1GB Agp card but im not sure if it has linux drivers
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: you a kde hater? I only tried it for like a few hours, it was really slow
<BlackRat90> google it
<BlackRat90> I need to replace my processor
<fisch246> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1GB+Agp+card+linux+drivers
<BlackRat90> Bill quick capsule review of unity....
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> i can't believe Youtube took down that vid D:
<BlackRat90> this one?
<BlackRat90> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrTifComO7U
<BlackRat90> its shawty quality though
<FloatingGoat> theres a bunch of 4gb for 8 dollars on the micro center site
<FloatingGoat> and how did you guys get to be part of loco?
<fisch246> BlackRat90: nah it was another one, that started out with that line
<BlackRat90> I don't...know....
<BlackRat90> I just wondered into here....dazed and confused...
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: through tonyyarusso
<FloatingGoat> you have to be a dev?
<fisch246> nope
<fisch246> just live in Minnesota and love Ubuntu :)
<fisch246> i'll make sure not to judge you too much if you dual boot >.>
<BlackRat90> FloatingGoat im to lazy to test or dev....i just here for the beans...
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: wait, so all you have to do is love ubuntu?
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: yup
<FloatingGoat> I DO LOVE UBUNTU!
<FloatingGoat> i've gotten like 5 people to try ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> I want moar people to try it
<fisch246> ugh... Scott Pilgrim is taking forever to transcode >.<
<BlackRat90> why are you converting it?
<FloatingGoat> okay so where do I go to be part of it?
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: part of what?
<fisch246> the team?
<BlackRat90> loco?
<FloatingGoat> loco team?
<fisch246> hold on...
 * fisch246 finds the link
 * FloatingGoat waits for fisch to find the link
<fisch246> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-mn
<fisch246> anything going on will be on that list
<fisch246> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam
<fisch246> any further info should be there
<BlackRat90> aww no listed GV peeps
<fisch246> why am i not in the wiki -__-
<FloatingGoat> is there a physical launch party?
<fisch246> yes
<BlackRat90> in hopkins
<fisch246> hold on i'll get that link too
<fisch246> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/890/detail/
<BlackRat90> we should distibute CDs at the state fair...that would be epic
<FloatingGoat> will there be CD's distributed at this launch party?
<FloatingGoat> hopkins has a fantastic theatur
<fisch246> nah, but there will be stickers and a chance to win a Tux plush toy :3
<BlackRat90> Hmm thats not a bad idea...
<FloatingGoat> STICKERS?!
<BlackRat90> expect i think it needs to be done on a DVD now...
<BlackRat90> quick cost a bit more...
<fisch246> sigh... i can't get my name into the wiki... cause my stupid ass internet...
<FloatingGoat> how much money do you need to bring?
<BlackRat90> 10 bucks?
<fisch246> $10
<FloatingGoat> okay cool
<FloatingGoat> what time is it?
<FloatingGoat> the time it says is all military
<BlackRat90> just subtract 12...
<BlackRat90> its not rocket science >.<
<FloatingGoat> hmm i have forgotten how to do that, I used to go trucking so I should know.
<FloatingGoat> that >.< face is popular here isnt it
<BlackRat90> if you would like i can use a new one
<FloatingGoat> its okay
<FloatingGoat> unity 2D is really snappy
<BlackRat90> Mmk
<FloatingGoat> its great
<FloatingGoat> click the icon and it changes windows in a blink
 * BlackRat90 mumbles about stupid mac clones...
<FloatingGoat> speaking of mac, I have a joke about mac
<FloatingGoat> okay you got fresh a mac install, and fresh ubuntu install, no internet. who writes a paper faster?
<FloatingGoat> oh wait.. that's right, macs don't come with a word processor XD
<BlackRat90> Mhaha
<fisch246> there... on the wiki...
<BlackRat90> thats good
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: what?
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: the LoCo wiki :3
<fisch246> i'm now listed
<FloatingGoat> woohoo
<BlackRat90> dude fail, you dont live the county of MN
<fisch246> ?
<fisch246> >.<
<fisch246> there...
<fisch246> i really need a faster comp..
<fisch246> 3 hours to transcode 1 movie is far too long...
<BlackRat90> why not just get the codex plugins to play the format the movie is in
<fisch246> i want to watch the movie while i play Morrowind...
<fisch246> my Blu Ray doesn't have a codex for m4v >.<
<BlackRat90> try burning to a dvd then
<BlackRat90> play the movie on ur dekstop and morowind on the laptop
<FloatingGoat> interesting
<FloatingGoat> who is the orchestrator for that event? in the IRC i mean
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: me
<FloatingGoat> really?
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: btw the leader of the LoCo team is tonyyarusso
<FloatingGoat> so I rsvp through you?
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: there's an email to contact me by but yes
<FloatingGoat> okay, want me to email you?
<fisch246> yes please
<fisch246> include your first and last name please
<BlackRat90> and ur ss number
<fisch246> ss?
<BlackRat90> and a copy of ur birth certifate
<fisch246> o XD
<BlackRat90> and...ur bank passwords
<fisch246> wiki pw and location
<BlackRat90> oh and dont forget to sign the release allowing up full control of ur funds
<BlackRat90> Just kiddin Goat, dont send fisch that stuff
<fisch246> meh...
<fisch246> i wouldn't do anything with it, even if he did
<fisch246> except the wifi pw
<fisch246> i'd totally mooch your wifi's
<FloatingGoat> should I bring my guitar and sings songs i have written about ubuntu/unity?
<fisch246> um...
<fisch246> i don't see how that would be possible
<fisch246> unless we have an after party at my place, that's an install fest...
<fisch246> which is doubtful
<fisch246> it would have to be only lappies and wifi... which my internets suck
<FloatingGoat> oh, I bring my guitar to public places all the time. Wal * mart employees love it
<fisch246> heh
<FloatingGoat> lol I was just joking about bringing it though :)
<fisch246> well if you were play your guitar we'd have to go outside
<FloatingGoat> lol im not that good
<fisch246> mmk
<FloatingGoat> yeah. I need to get a street performing permit.
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: maybe next event i'll ask you to perform :)
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: yay. ill write a comedic song about unity too
<FloatingGoat> or natty
<FloatingGoat> oneric?
<fisch246> this event is chosen as low key for a reason... get people to meet each other and such
<FloatingGoat> ahh unity has potential
<fisch246> eventually get LUGs sprouting up all over
<fisch246> i'm starting a LUG at NHCC first chance i get
<FloatingGoat> lugs? lovers of ubuntu in General ?
<FloatingGoat> what does that mean?
<fisch246> Linux User Group
<FloatingGoat> oh cool
<FloatingGoat> by the way does anyone coming have a system 76? i'd love to see one in person
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: no idea
<fisch246> but no one is bringing there comps
<fisch246> their*
<fisch246> it's just release party...
<fisch246> people talking and eating
<BlackRat90> Really? i was gonna bring my netbook
<FloatingGoat> "it would have to be only lappies and wifi"
<BlackRat90> ah well
<fisch246> i was planning on introducing everyone... but i've lost track of who a lot of the people are :/
<FloatingGoat> oh
<fisch246> BlackRat90: no wifi at the restaurant :/
<FloatingGoat> we should go see a movie at that theatre right next door, its only two dollars
<FloatingGoat> :D
<fisch246> heh
<BlackRat90> fisch246 ima go to bed, FloatingGoat its been a pressure talking with you hope to see you at da part-teh
<fisch246> s/pressure/pleasure
<FloatingGoat> its a fantastic theater
<BlackRat90> w/e
<FloatingGoat> BlackRat90: goodnight :D
<fisch246> BlackRat90: night bro
<FloatingGoat> BlackRat90: you too :D
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: anyway... i was talking about my place
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: yeah i realised soon after I said that
<fisch246> i'd have to check with my parents first to see if we can have an after install fest party :)
<fisch246> my dad will be there
<fisch246> he's a nerd
<fisch246> not using Linux yet...
<fisch246> sadly he can't cause of his job
<fisch246> but he uses Debian on other comps
<FloatingGoat> why cant he because of his job?
<FloatingGoat> I said that about school but I found a way
<fisch246> he has to use Mac OS for development
<FloatingGoat> matter of fact im doing a math assignment right now
<FloatingGoat> this gnome calc is great
<fisch246> he develops for the iPhone and iPad
<FloatingGoat> DOWN WITH MAC!
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: yea same
<FloatingGoat> kill it!
<FloatingGoat> kill it with fire!
<FloatingGoat> jk macs are good for some areas
<FloatingGoat> average users not being one of them
<FloatingGoat> people shouldnt have to pay over a 1000 dollars just to safely browse the web
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: my feelings exactly
<fisch246> i have to keep windows on my desktop in order to print stuff though D:
<FloatingGoat> well there are those mac minis but
<fisch246> my printer isn't supported
<FloatingGoat> :O
<FloatingGoat> neither is mine
<FloatingGoat> but i found some other driver that works :3
<FloatingGoat> yeah windows isnt for average users either though, when its just one click and you got a virus.
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: i found a driver that would show my how much ink is in the printer, but not the ability to print >.<
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: nah not at all...
<fisch246> win7... never got a virus...
<FloatingGoat> plus since nothing is free with windows they cant have repos
<FloatingGoat> repos are a great feature with linux
<fisch246> the only problem is win7 is slow...
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: never tried it
<fisch246> and it holds you hand, even more than ubuntu...
<fisch246> s/you/your
<fisch246> arch lets you have a bit more freedom...
<fisch246> though it's not like freeBSD where you have to edit every single file >.<
<fisch246> i'll give gentoo a look over eventually
<FloatingGoat> 've got an arch VDI
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: gentoo takes about a day to install
<fisch246> damn
<fisch246> arch takes like 3 hours
<FloatingGoat> you have to compile everything by yourself
<FloatingGoat> yeah i've done arch
<FloatingGoat> actually installing it takes a lot less than that
<FloatingGoat> but once you install it, its just arch
<fisch246> i have an install procedure down, and i'll be posting it on my blog sometime soon
<FloatingGoat> no x server no nothing
<FloatingGoat> you tried minimal?
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: i actually like setting that all up myself
<fisch246> minimal what
<fisch246> minimal Ubuntu?
<FloatingGoat> ubuntu minmal
<FloatingGoat> you pick and choose your packages
<fisch246> i've tried Jupiter
<fisch246> but no i haven't
<FloatingGoat> i tried to do it but i was like lolwat
<fisch246> 12MB 0.0
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> they dont mess around when they say minimal
<fisch246> "here's a kernal.. have fun..." XD
<fisch246> that'd be funny
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> I think thats what gentoo does to you
<FloatingGoat> not sure
<fisch246> yea i think so
<FloatingGoat> I know this girl that got it, I should ask her
<FloatingGoat> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/1628/screenshot1tq.png my unity 2D
<fisch246> cool
<FloatingGoat> you got a unity setup?
<fisch246> nah
<fisch246> hm the VDI froze...
<fisch246> hm...
<fisch246> seems the iso is corrupted...
<FloatingGoat> im running natty beta 2
<fisch246> that's Unity 3D
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: unity 2D is in the USC
<fisch246> o really?
<FloatingGoat> yeah the new version
<FloatingGoat> cant wait until natty final
<fisch246> o you mean the netbook edition?
<fisch246> can't get the minimal iso to work :/
<fisch246> it reads it, then freezes in the middle of the install
<fisch246> i'll check it out some other time i guess
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> idk what happened when I tried
<fisch246> were you planning on attending the release party?
<FloatingGoat> im hoping
<fisch246> mind sending me an email?
<fisch246> so i can add you to the guest list
<FloatingGoat> yeah, but never sent an email with ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: but im not for sure for sure
<fisch246> that's ok
<fisch246> maybe is fine for now
<fisch246> paul@mcspadden.net
<fisch246> o were you the one who asked if you could be put down as probably?
<FloatingGoat> im not sure
<FloatingGoat> probably not
<FloatingGoat> havent been in this channel for months
<fisch246> ah probably not then
<fisch246> send an email to that email address with your name please
<FloatingGoat> done
<fisch246> thanks :)
<FloatingGoat> you are welcome
<FloatingGoat> ever played amnesia?
 * fisch246 adds you to the maybe list
<fisch246> nah i haven't
<fisch246> what's it about?
<FloatingGoat> it's a game
<FloatingGoat> about a guy
<FloatingGoat> that took some potion to forget everthing
<FloatingGoat> and your going around a castle trying to help him remember
<FloatingGoat> and its scary as heck
<FloatingGoat> fisch246:
<fisch246> is it for ubuntu?
<FloatingGoat> linux yeah
<FloatingGoat> its 10 bucks though
<fisch246> D:
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> used to be 20
<fisch246> well i bought darwinia
<fisch246> and Minecragt
<fisch246> Minecraft*
<FloatingGoat> ahh
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> amnesia is one of the scarriest games you'll ever play though
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> i'm very skeptical when people say that
<fisch246> people said the same thing about dead space >.<
<fisch246> good game though
<FloatingGoat> no
<FloatingGoat> this makes you want to stop playing
<FloatingGoat> me and my friend see how far we can go before we have to stop
<fisch246> heh
<fisch246> i don't see any system specs :/
<fisch246> am i able to install as many times as i want?
<fisch246> damn... looks like i'll have to play it on my desktop
<fisch246> all the EULA says is that i shouldn't have it on another machine...
<fisch246> but it looks like i can
<fisch246> well i'm getting the demo
<FloatingGoat> sorry
<FloatingGoat> was gone for a bit
<FloatingGoat> they have a demo?
<fisch246> holy crap...
<fisch246> i just saw the vid...
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<fisch246> that is a VERY interactive game...
<fisch246> however i have a dual core but no video card in my lappy D:
<FloatingGoat> haha that stinks :'
<FloatingGoat> :'(
<FloatingGoat> by the way, you have an AGp lying around? for purchase?
<fisch246> i do have a 6600 in my desktop though
<fisch246> tuner card?
<fisch246> or what's an AGP?
<fisch246> i think we should rename the bot to "ya-betcha"
<fisch246> yay!
<fisch246> 20 mins left till my movie is done transcoding :D
<FloatingGoat> haha
<FloatingGoat> AGP is a type of port
<FloatingGoat> accelerated graphics port or something
<fisch246> ah ok
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loSzpvq73FY <---- lol
<FloatingGoat> where'd you go?
<fisch246> watching the vid haha
<FloatingGoat> oh what is it?
<FloatingGoat> oh the one i linked?
<fisch246> yea XD
<FloatingGoat> yeah but that game seriously is that scary, headphones by yearself, at 2 AM.
<FloatingGoat> your going to want to sleep with the lights on, if you sleep at all.
<FloatingGoat> lol that guy just goes crazy lol
<fisch246> time to play the demo i guess...
<FloatingGoat> "oh shet I have a bag of milky ways. OAHWAHHAHAHAHA GOOOAWD  GAWDD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!
<fisch246> XD
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: lol goodluck. :3
<fisch246> alright brb
<FloatingGoat> lol you havent played yet?
<fisch246> movie just finished transcoding
<fisch246> it was using all of my CPU
<fisch246> aw... it crashed D:
<FloatingGoat> what did?
<fisch246> the game
<fisch246> damn.. it won
<fisch246> 't start D:
<fisch246> gonna try windowed
<FloatingGoat> ahh
<FloatingGoat> not sa fun
<FloatingGoat> as*
<fisch246> well it won't start otherwise...
<fisch246> windowed is no go... it's cut off at the bottom
<fisch246> it goes to the loading screen then crashes D:
<FloatingGoat> D:
<FloatingGoat> on your lappy?
<fisch246> yup
<fisch246> sigh... v.v
<FloatingGoat> might as well try it on desk :)
<fisch246> could be the fact that i don't have a driver
<fisch246> being as it's a built in card
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<fisch246> well that sucks...
<FloatingGoat> what card?
<fisch246> it's a built in card... no idea
<FloatingGoat> btw would this be a wise investment? http://www.kogan.com.au/shop/agora-12-ultra-portable-laptop-computer/
 * fisch246 looks
<fisch246> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<fisch246> sigh...
<fisch246> that lappy is crappier than mine
<FloatingGoat> but its compatible :3
<FloatingGoat> and only 300 dollars
<fisch246> it's basically a netbook
<FloatingGoat> with a 12 inch screen and a nift graphics card
<FloatingGoat> if it wasnt australian id probbably get it
<fisch246> i hate my desktop D:
<fisch246> i really want to upgrade it
<fisch246> sadly i can't play the demo upstairs... being as i might be loud
<fisch246> people are sleeping
<FloatingGoat> haha
<FloatingGoat> I gotcha
<fisch246> i was hoping people attending the party would add me on facebook...
<fisch246> so i could see what they look like and introduce them...
<fisch246> i wasn't expecting so many people :/
<fisch246> hopefully we'll get more LUGs to pop up because of this though :)
<FloatingGoat> you can have my facebook
<fisch246> is it sad that i'm entertained by just watching the price go slightly higher on that lapto
<fisch246> laptop*
<fisch246> mmk
<FloatingGoat> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1626511632
<fisch246> you make me feel old D:
<FloatingGoat> lol
<fisch246> i'm glad i'm not the oldest coming to this party
<fisch246> we kind of have all ages
<fisch246> no one under 18 i don't think though
<FloatingGoat> Oh i thought you said people under 18 cant come
<FloatingGoat> well I guess ill have to wait for 12.04
<FloatingGoat> wayland ftw?
<fisch246> hm?
<fisch246> no no..
<fisch246> i meant no one under 18 is coming
<FloatingGoat> oh
<fisch246> but i guess that answers that
<FloatingGoat> what
<FloatingGoat> ?
<fisch246> o wow... does that make you 16?
<fisch246> you might be the youngest one...
<fisch246> but yea any age can come
<FloatingGoat> 17
<fisch246> o right... 11.04...
<FloatingGoat> I have a friend that's 16 that i may invite
<fisch246> i must be getting tired...
<fisch246> yea that's totally fine
<FloatingGoat> he's someone that I got to use ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> but idk though cause he has that i dont care attitude, like "what does it matter what OS someone runs"
<fisch246> no problem with that
<FloatingGoat> which is fine
<FloatingGoat> yeah lol
<fisch246> i'm currently going between Ubuntu and Arch Linux
<fisch246> i think i told you that already...
<FloatingGoat> yes I want an arch install but I can't
<fisch246> i suppose i should head to bed here soon...
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> goodnight
<FloatingGoat> :D
<FloatingGoat> see you later..
<FloatingGoat> thanks for the event info and things..
<FloatingGoat> you already fell asleep?
<fisch246> nah
<fisch246> just moving around
<fisch246> wow i never knew how depressing this song was...
<fisch246> i usually never paid attention to it cause it's played on the current all to hell
<fisch246> "I Walked" by Sufjan Stevens
<FloatingGoat> hmm ill look it up
<fisch246> it's indie folk
<fisch246> you seem too young to appreciate said genre
<FloatingGoat> dont listen to current that often but when I do it's some pretty snazzy stuff
<FloatingGoat> naw
<fisch246> meaning your age group tends to like things with a beat XD
<FloatingGoat> ever heard of maneli jamal?
<fisch246> nah
<FloatingGoat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwSMZc0lgns
<FloatingGoat> its a three part video
<FloatingGoat> its meant to be that way
<FloatingGoat> I guess you could say this has a beat
<fisch246> you gonna accept my friend request? :P
 * fisch246 pokes you
<FloatingGoat> tyler?
<fisch246> no paul
<FloatingGoat> phil?
<FloatingGoat> WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE THEN
<fisch246> XD
<fisch246> "Paul Scott McSpadden"
<fisch246> there ya go :D
<FloatingGoat> sorry, for some reason it didnt give me anotification
<FloatingGoat> I have like 18 friend requests
<fisch246> ah ok you don't look that young
<FloatingGoat> i haven't gone through them yet
<fisch246> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1500348961802&set=a.1463738206556.59806.1626511632&type=1&theater
<fisch246> lulz
<FloatingGoat> people have mistaken me for a college student like twice last week :|
<fisch246> "married to" heh
<FloatingGoat> haha yeah that's jimmy fallon
<FloatingGoat> lol yeah that's claudy <3 we aren't really married though
<FloatingGoat> I wish though
<fisch246> so how many times have you heard "So Jeff... what's your story?"
<FloatingGoat> what seems a thousand times lol
<FloatingGoat> differentvariations of that
<fisch246> haha
<FloatingGoat> "you gonna tell me a story? LOL"
 * fisch246 is still watching the lappy go higher in price slowly
<fisch246> it's about to go up a cent >.>
<FloatingGoat> yours?
<FloatingGoat> that ubuntu one I linked?
<fisch246> yea that one XD
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<fisch246> http://xkcd.com/886/
<fisch246> heh
<FloatingGoat> okay I have 35 friend requests O.o
<FloatingGoat> just accepted two of them
<fisch246> mister popular
 * fisch246 just remembered that he has a stalker
<fisch246> thank god for the internets... she doesn't know where i live >.>
<fisch246> she stalks me on gk2gk
<fisch246> she gave me like 3 winks and favorited me...
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: naw its just that it doesnt give me notification of friend requests anymore o.O
<fisch246> pwnd
<fisch246> i hardly ever get friend requests...
<fisch246> and if i do it's usually someone random, who is probably one of those accounts that post things about seeing more pics at her blog cause "they're not safe for facebook hehe"
<fisch246> *deleted*
<fisch246> however an old friend added me on facebook recently
 * fisch246 sees a snuggle buddy in his future :3
<FloatingGoat> oh really? it's fun when that happends, however I cant seem to find my friend from first grade.
 * fisch246 is a very open person
<fisch246> i think i have a plan for our LoCo team...
<fisch246> tonyyarusso will do all the technical stuff, and i'll be the talker :D
<FloatingGoat> indeed
<FloatingGoat> tony have a facebook?
<fisch246> yup, but he hasn't used it in awhile
<fisch246> hasn't accepted my friend request nor responded to the event invite, that he personally told me he's attending -__-
<fisch246> well if you come to the party you can harass him for his facebook then
<fisch246> cause i sure will >.>
<fisch246> i'm starting a LUG at NHCC
<fisch246> if you go to that school
<fisch246> look me up
<fisch246> i'm starting in the fall
<FloatingGoat> qhat
<FloatingGoat> what school?
<FloatingGoat> whats his facebook?
<fisch246> http://www.facebook.com/tonyyarusso
<FloatingGoat> he looks mighty canadian
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> that's not him
<fisch246> that's a senator or something
<fisch246> unless you noticed that... and are commenting on the fact that it's a senator...
<fisch246> he's a bit obsessed with canada >.>
<FloatingGoat> >.>
<FloatingGoat> i've met people like that >.>
<FloatingGoat> its not pretty >.>
<FloatingGoat> just kidding
<fisch246> we try not to let him going into the limelight with his affections for canada >.>
<fisch246> at least it's not texas :/
<FloatingGoat> if it wherent for canada maneli wouldnt be who he is.
 * fisch246 is part french canadian, but mostly Scandinavian
<fisch246> wow...
<fisch246> my phone inbox was fulll
<FloatingGoat> oh dang
<fisch246> all from messages from tonight
<fisch246> all from women >.>
<FloatingGoat> this random guy just asked me where his money was. like YO WHERES MY MONEY?! and I dont even know him in person
<FloatingGoat> I think he was high
 * fisch246 thinks it's surprising since he's a neckbeard
<fisch246> heh
<FloatingGoat> lol
<fisch246> parseltongue facebook
<fisch246> (harry potter language)
<fisch246> brb
<FloatingGoat> lol yeah
<fisch246> wow... i didn't even have "ubuntu-restricted-extras" on my desktop
<fisch246> i've had Ubuntu on it for a year now
<FloatingGoat> oh hi
<FloatingGoat> hahaaha
<fisch246> heh
<FloatingGoat> that's no good :'(
<fisch246> whoa... it's so weird going arond in 10.10 unthemed
<fisch246> alright... attempt number 2 at demo...
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> good luck
<fisch246> even more problems...
<FloatingGoat> what happened?
<fisch246> menu won't even show... the one before the game starts...
<fisch246> and i was having sound issues before it started doing that
<FloatingGoat> dang
<fisch246> tried to reinstall..
<fisch246> nothing
<fisch246> now i'm uninstalling so i can install again
<fisch246> doesn't look like it'll work on either of my comps
<FloatingGoat> dang :'
<FloatingGoat> :'(
<FloatingGoat> btw you ever played regnum?
<fisch246> nope
<fisch246> apparently my machine doesn't know what a .bin is
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> idk how to run those :O
<fisch246> seems ALSA is crashing >.<
<FloatingGoat> :O
<fisch246> ah crap.. i think i set it to use the wrong card...
<fisch246> now it just crashes, instead of going back to default
<FloatingGoat> dang :O
<FloatingGoat> by the way if I become part of loco, do I get some CD's to distribute to my friends?
<fisch246> the LoCo team is purely community run
<FloatingGoat> interesting
<fisch246> be nice if they had more linux support
<fisch246> i can fix this easily if i can find the damn audio config file >.<
<FloatingGoat> you in the terminal text editor?
<fisch246> text editor
<fisch246> i really don't want to post on the forums...
<fisch246> well they don't want to support linux, i won't support them i guess
<fisch246> night
<FloatingGoat> goodnight
<FloatingGoat> im quit tired as well
<FloatingGoat> late
<FloatingGoat> deadmau5 <3
<FloatingGoat> is this PCI-e? https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=4f9ebcba8a&view=att&th=12f5a95e4e4927a8&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1366183993778634752-1&zw
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Minnesota Local Community Team! | This channel has logs available on http://irclogs.ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | A useful article: http://ubuntu-us.org/2009/12/06/what-individuals-can-do-for-their-loco-team/ | Team information on http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | West metro Natty release party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/890/detail/
<fisch246> yay another confirmed :D
<fisch246> final countdown to RSVP starts now...
<fisch246> then you have a week to decide if you're confirmed
<fisch246> +1's are totally fine as long as i'm notified
<fisch246> look in your inboxes tomorrow as there might be an after party
<fisch246> brb i have to restart
<fisch246> kernal updrade
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: thanks dude
<fisch246> i'm going  out to eat, if you want info on the party, go to the link in the topic :)
<fisch246> there will be an email address in the description... send your RSVP to that email please, with your name :)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-16
<fisch246> alright... after party :D
<fisch246> more details to come :D
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> hi
<fisch246> hey
<fisch246> there's going to be an after party at starbucks :)
<fisch246> tomorrow i'll be sending out an email about the details :)
<fisch246> EDIT: party rename "Natty Release/Install Party"
<fisch246> er...
<fisch246> "Natty Metro Area Release/Install Party"
<FloatingGoat> cool :D
<fisch246> the email might be in the evening, gonna be busy in the afternoon
<FloatingGoat> what the
<fisch246> heh
<klynch> Hey all.
<fisch246> hey
<klynch> freakin weather
<fisch246> agreed
<FloatingGoat> snowing
<fisch246> i'm so horrible at math v.v
<fisch246> i understand it...
<fisch246> but i can never do it right
<klynch> which math?
<fisch246> sounds easy in theory, but never in practice...
<fisch246> algebra >.<
<fisch246> i think i'm going to fail this course...
<fisch246> i need a more dedicated teacher...
<klynch> have you looked at http://www.khanacademy.org/
<fisch246> yea i have
<klynch> I love math but had such a long rest from school it helped me thru calc
<fisch246> but this class is teaching things that khan academy doesn't cover
<klynch> College Alegebra?
<fisch246> nah
<klynch> like?
<fisch246> intermediate algebra
<klynch> what kind of problems
<fisch246> i think what i just learned is complete bull math...
<fisch246> where you make the problem look like a quadratic equation, then solve for it
<fisch246> it's mostly stupid mistakes that i keep repeating
<fisch246> like not saying + or - the answer when taking a square root of x
<klynch> oh I see.
<fisch246> so like i said... i understand it
<fisch246> just stupid mistakes all the time
<fisch246> idk... i can't wait to be in a smaller school
<klynch> remember roots always have two answers at least, (well mostly) but sometimes only one root will make sense in the problem context.
<fisch246> yea i know
<fisch246> normandale doesn't give a damn about you
<klynch> my roomie went there. he said the same thing. They put you in a Huge computer room?
<klynch> a math gaggle of sorts
<fisch246> not to be confused with "you're not a priority" i mean like, they really don't give a damn about you
<fisch246> yea they do
<fisch246> it sucks so badly
<fisch246> then hand you a book, and let you learn it yourself
<fisch246> i don't get how the math teacher has a job
<fisch246> since he doesn't teach anything
<fisch246> what sucks is i can't withdraw...
<fisch246> so i have to just suck it up and do my best
<klynch> well i hope all goes well fisch246
<fisch246> which i'm doing currently
<fisch246> this dead pixel in the middle of my screen is really getting annoying...
<FloatingGoat> weeeee
<FloatingGoat> goat in the house
<klynch> there is something you don't hear everyday. Or may your do in #ubuntu-us-mn
<klynch> *maybe
<FloatingGoat> mmmm hot cheetos and cola <3
<FloatingGoat> what area are you from?
<FloatingGoat> klynch
<klynch> Saint Paul
<klynch> you?
<klynch> welcome back fisch246
<FloatingGoat> klynch dakota county
<fisch246> o interesting
<fisch246> and this is why the after party won't be here -__-
<klynch> nice
<klynch> I will guess Rosemount
<fisch246> but yea there's going to be an after party
<FloatingGoat> AV
<FloatingGoat> :D
<fisch246> details will be in the email tomorrow night
<klynch> That was my next guess. I used to be a waiter in applevalley
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: gonna try amnesia on windows
<FloatingGoat> okay
<fisch246> since they only have a linux port, not a debian port >.<
<fisch246> binary files = fail
<FloatingGoat> ill probably be apble to hear your screams of terror all the way from AV
<fisch246> XD
<FloatingGoat> I bet amnesia would run good in wine
<FloatingGoat> since its a linux compatible engine
<fisch246> o never thought of that...
<fisch246> although wine is slower than just running it in windows
<fisch246> o wait...
<fisch246> i have an nvidia driver on this comp..
<fisch246> maybe it would work
<klynch> what is amnesia
<fisch246> survival horror game
<klynch> oh yeah
<fisch246> i hate this... single core on the comp with a video card... dual core on the comp that doesn't have a vid card >.<
<FloatingGoat> lol
<fisch246> which i why i'm going to be building a comp when i get a job for this summer
<fisch246> o god... i'm upgrading to Win7 SP1
<fisch246> >.<
<fisch246> o i just realized something
<FloatingGoat> what?
<fisch246> if Steve Jobs retires this year... the next version of Mac OS after 10.7 will be 11 :O
<FloatingGoat> how?
<fisch246> Max OS X was a vision of Steve Jobs... now that he'll be gone, it'll have a new vision, which means a whole new look... which means changes enough to be called 11
<fisch246> Bill Gates leaves... and minimal Windows comes out...
<fisch246> (hasn't come out yet btw)
<FloatingGoat> what is minimal windows?
<fisch246> Win8
<fisch246> like i said it's not out yet
<fisch246> there... i'm now running win7 SP1
<fisch246> hopefully it'll be better than XP SP3 >.<
<fisch246> wait...
<klynch> lol
<fisch246> are you following?
<fisch246> SP = service pack
<FloatingGoat> im running ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 :3
<fisch246> a concept of Win8 was released awhile ago, that showed a very minimal look
<fisch246> yea i only use Ubuntu on my laptop
<fisch246> i might put XP on it, if worse comes to worse...
<fisch246> as in dual boot btw
<fisch246> if i had more space i'd triple boot also with arch haha
<klynch> FloatingGoat: how you liking beta 2?
<FloatingGoat> klynch: only got it so I can use the latest version of unity 2D
<FloatingGoat> klynch: and I like it
<fisch246> ready for Unity 3D?
<FloatingGoat> I'm waiting until 11.04 final so i can get all the good features :)
<FloatingGoat> fisch246: cant use that
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: how come? it comes out April 28th
<FloatingGoat> dont got proprietary drivers :)
<fisch246> neither do i
<fisch246> but i don't have a vid card either
<fisch246> can't i use 3D with a built in card?
<FloatingGoat> nope
<FloatingGoat> if you have a proprietary driver
<FloatingGoat> maybe
<FloatingGoat> it has to be of some sort of open GL compatability
<FloatingGoat> hold on
<FloatingGoat> prepare for herp, and some derp
<fisch246> so i can only use 2D? D:
<FloatingGoat> compiz (unityshell) - Error: OpenGL 1.4+ not supported
<FloatingGoat> im using a mixture of 2d and 3D right now
<fisch246> hm
<fisch246> i never had problems with the beta
<FloatingGoat> I have the 3D window manager, but not the panel
<fisch246> is there a link that shows the differences?
<FloatingGoat> not sure
<fisch246> http://youtu.be/zoUTBsL7M1s
<fisch246> i could do everything seen in this vid
<FloatingGoat> unity might be good for you then
<FloatingGoat> it fails to start for me :)
<fisch246> haha i never knew about the, drag to the side and it fills half the screen, function
<fisch246> that's a win7 feature haha
<FloatingGoat> yeah i have that on 2D right now, it's not there regularly though
<fisch246> s/function/feature
<FloatingGoat> it also has it if you drag to the corners ittl fill up a quarter of the screen
<FloatingGoat> I think
<fisch246> o cool i hope so
<fisch246> o crap i didn't see if my download finished before i restarted...
<fisch246> i wonder how it will work with my theme
<fisch246> i might have to boot into gnome to change my theme
<fisch246> i've restarted windows twice in the last half-hour -__-
<fisch246> still haven't even gotten to the point of installing amnesia yet
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> I made my ex girlfriend install it
<fisch246> haha
<FloatingGoat> she cant even run it though ; _ ;
<fisch246> "Nah it's a gift from me to you. Totally not me trying to get back at you for dumping me"
<fisch246> heh... apparently i have a SPDIF port XD
<fisch246> it doesn't work very well on my comp
<fisch246> i got the water part, and i could hardly tell what was going on...
 * Takyoji reads up
<Takyoji> Heeeeh; I own and have completed all the games of Frictional Games (Penumbra series, and Amnesia)
<fisch246> i can't get amnesia to work right on any of my machines :/
<FloatingGoat> Takyoji: you are a real man my friend.
 * Takyoji wonders how many have seen that one gameplay video of Amnesia. :P
<Takyoji> What part of it isn't working for you?
<Takyoji> Crashing when you reach certain rooms, or?
<fisch246> nah too slow
<Takyoji> Or awkward graphics, or?
<Takyoji> aww
<fisch246> doesn't work on Ubuntu at all
<Takyoji> No graphics acceleration or?
<fisch246> idk i have a 6600
<fisch246> GF
<Takyoji> NVidia GeForce 6600GF?
<Takyoji> Have the proprietary driver installed?
<fisch246> not that card
<fisch246> just a simple 6600
<fisch246> is there a GF version?
<fisch246> i was referring to GeForce
<Takyoji> GT
<Takyoji> 6600GT
<fisch246> ah no
<fisch246> i tried the game on windows and ubuntu
<Takyoji> Very low framerate, or stuttery, or?
<fisch246> windows is too slow, and on Ubuntu i get audio issues, and the game crashing
<fisch246> very low framreate
<fisch246> framerate*
<Takyoji> For audio issues on Ubuntu, you must make sure you have your correct audio settings
<Takyoji> In Sound Preferences, on the Hardware dialog, select the sound card, and what it's outputs are.
<fisch246> yea i only have 1 card selected
<fisch246> the other one is turned off cause it was horrible
<Takyoji> But do you have the correct profile set for it?
<fisch246> i think so?
<fisch246> it works... it puts out sound
<Takyoji> If you have the wrong one, you'll have "buzzy" or "crackily" for anything that uses OpenAL or whichever it is
<fisch246> but when i play the game the sound is cuts out every few seconds
<Takyoji> also, have you turned down the game quality settings at all?
<fisch246> well the only way to fix it now, is it change the audio settings manually through a config file
<fisch246> and yea i did, to the point that i couldn't get into it at all
<Takyoji> "to the point that I couldn't get into it at all" implying?
<fisch246> every at the lowest setting
<fisch246> everything*
<Takyoji> and still ran, but not as you expected it to?
<fisch246> on windows... it ran...
<fisch246> but very slowly
<fisch246> no matter how low i set the settings
<fisch246> on Ubuntu it had sound issues
<fisch246> at this point it just crashes
<Takyoji> Just crashes when you try opening it?
<fisch246> i have to set the audio manually through a config file so it won't crash anymore
<fisch246> however i gave up and tried windows instead...
<fisch246> but it's too slow
<fisch246> i really don't get why... the graphics are very dated...
<Takyoji> even with the most up-to-date driver of it?
<fisch246> no idea
<fisch246> i have no idea how to use win7 >.>
<fisch246> i think it's far more complicated than Arch and Ubuntu combined...
<fisch246> for the sole reason that it holds my hand so much
<Takyoji> http://amnesiagame.com/#demo
<Takyoji> Because it says that graphics card series should be sufficient
<fisch246> it does a lot for you, with out ever telling you what it's doing
<fisch246> yea and i have a 3Ghz processor
<fisch246> on the desktop at least
<fisch246> o damn...
<fisch246> there's the problem
<fisch246> memory >.<
<fisch246> shoot me...
<Takyoji> How much RAM do ye have? :P
<fisch246> 1GB >.<
<fisch246> but guess what
<Takyoji> all slots full, or?
<fisch246> 4GB, dual core processor on my laptop
<fisch246> but no vid card
<fisch246> on my desktop, 1GB ram, single core processor, with a GF6600
<fisch246> >.<
<fisch246> just enough to piss me off
<fisch246> the game required 2GB of ram
<Takyoji> I suppose they could have optimized it to use less. xP
<Takyoji> I think some of the model or level files are in XML. xP
<fisch246> i'd mention a certain saying that involves molestation of ones life... but i'm sure even the acronym might not be accepted here...
<fisch246> s/involves/invites
<Takyoji> I might even go to the extent of buying the RAM for you. :P
<fisch246> i don't know if this motherboard will allow more RAM
<Takyoji> What is the model?
<fisch246> i'll have to open it up, but it's quite old...
<fisch246> i'm gonna use the case and build a machine from scratch
<Takyoji> Is it a prebuilt desktop?
<fisch246> no idea
<fisch246> i got it from someone
<Takyoji> So it has no stickers then, or? :P
<fisch246> my grandpa since my last comp died on me and he was giving it away
<fisch246> yea no stickers, no business ident at all
<fisch246> there is an intel sticker on the front
<fisch246> could have been put on there though
<fisch246> 5 mins remaining till i close the facebook event
<Takyoji> I usually, kindly, remove the "Made for Windows XP/Vista" labels. xP
<Takyoji> stickers*
<fisch246> i did that on my laptop
<fisch246> i'm replacing it with a "Powered by Linux" and a "Powered by Ubuntu" sticker :3
<fisch246> which i will be giving out at the party :)
<Takyoji> From a different vendor than System76 I presume?
<fisch246> when i get a job, and especially when i get a career... i'll for sure put more money into the parties...
<fisch246> when i'm going to NHCC i'll try and get their support for 11.10 release
<Takyoji> or we could collectively fund them. :P
<fisch246> yea true
<fisch246> whatever people want to do to help
<fisch246> kinda the point of this party... so everyone can meet each other, and so i can start getting this team off the ground :P
<fisch246> a common misconception about nerds, is that they don't like to go out
<fisch246> the truth is... they just don't relate to much of anything that's out there...
<fisch246> so when a nerd hears about an event just for them... they jump at it
<fisch246> i speak from experience
<fisch246> though i'm a neckbeard... the nerd of the nerds
<fisch246> party event is closed to further RSVP as of now
<fisch246> if you still wish to have interest, talk to me now before i go to bed
<fisch246> i'll also check my email before i order the stuff for the party
<fisch246> email: paul@mcspadden.net
<fisch246> wait...
<fisch246> jeff were you confirmed?
<fisch246> ahem...
<fisch246> FloatingGoat:
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: cause i have you down as maybe :/
<Takyoji> A total of 7 participants?
<fisch246> 9 or 10
<fisch246> i need to update that list >.>
 * tonyyarusso is doing taxes
 * fisch246 pokes tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> yes?
<fisch246> gonna accept my friend request anytime soon?
<tonyyarusso> maybe...
<tonyyarusso> Once I stop swimming in IRS forms perhaps.
<fisch246> fair enough
<fisch246> ok i'll let you do taxes once i run some stuff about the party past you
<fisch246> everyone is going to receive 2 stickers... one will say "Powered by Linux" and the other "Powered by Ubuntu"... there will be a drawing for a giant Tux plush toy... when we're done eating and talking we'll head to starbucks on the other side of highway 7 (optional for those wish to just head home) and have an install fest :)
<tonyyarusso> sounds good
<fisch246> mmk :)
<FloatingGoat> got banned from the macosx channel
<fisch246> hah
<fisch246> were you confirmed jeff?
<FloatingGoat> not sure
<fisch246> ah ok no prob
<fisch246> just making sure
<fisch246> well make sure to confirm by next saturday :)
<FloatingGoat> what do I do?
<FloatingGoat> sorry i've been talking about why I dont like macs in the mac channel
<FloatingGoat> seeing as stating my polite opinion of why I think ubuntu is the superior choice for average users, is grounds for kicking.
<FloatingGoat> and banning
<FloatingGoat> unjust rule
<fisch246> isn't it a support channel?
<fisch246> and you realize you represent people who use Ubuntu as soon as you mention you support it right?
<fisch246> i for one could care less how people view me >.> but it means less people will use Ubuntu, and less support for Ubuntu in the long run...
<FloatingGoat> no
<FloatingGoat> they asked me why
<FloatingGoat> they asked me why
<FloatingGoat> and then kicked me when I said it
<FloatingGoat> uhhh
<FloatingGoat> hold on
<fisch246> was it #macosx ?
<FloatingGoat> heres one, whats not the right choice for average users? osx or linux/windows?
<FloatingGoat> "really? why do you say that?"
<tonyyarusso> Channels can have whatever rules they want, and it doesn't matter if they're "fair" or not.
<fisch246> FloatingGoat: i just went into #macosx and apologized for your actions
<FloatingGoat> I can do that doo
<FloatingGoat> too*
<FloatingGoat> I was looking at one today
<FloatingGoat> br tright back
<fisch246> lulz i'm providing Ubuntu support on a mac channel
<FloatingGoat> I find it interesting that they asked me to talk about it. Even though I said I'd get kicked. They said "oh you wont get kicked"
<FloatingGoat> But that's for appologizing
<FloatingGoat> For me
<FloatingGoat> How do I pm someone
<fisch246> stop PMing them please...
<fisch246> you rant on their channels...
<fisch246> you get banned
<fisch246> end of story
<FloatingGoat> Ill have a word with my half friend who is an opposite there. He told me I wouldn't get kicked.
<fisch246> mmk
<fisch246> not sure what good it will do...
<fisch246> you don't like mac, so why go into the channel?
<FloatingGoat> I like it there
<FloatingGoat> Most of the time I don't mention Linux at all until its brought up.
<FloatingGoat> I know one time I was asking if there was a possibility of xfce on Mac. And then later on branes said something really profound against linux users that I dare not repeat.
<FloatingGoat> I wouldn't have said anything's tonight if they wouldn't have told me to. I sometimes take thing
<FloatingGoat> Things very literal and logical
<fisch246> literal yes...
<fisch246> logically no...
<FloatingGoat> Some reason I cant pm. Oh well
<FloatingGoat> Yes you are right
<FloatingGoat> Wormy word choice
<FloatingGoat> Wrong *
<FloatingGoat> Mind you I am still in macosx
<FloatingGoat> ;)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-17
<fisch246> i sent out the email
<fisch246> #tclug is a Twin Cities LUG team :D
<klynch> hey all.
<fisch246> hey
<klynch> fisch246: Having a better night?
<fisch246> better?
<klynch> fisch246: Amensia work out well?
<fisch246> ah
<fisch246> nah
<fisch246> this fall is going to be hella busy for me...
<klynch> fisch246: What you taking in the fall?
<fisch246> actually it's not about what i'm taking
<fisch246> i'm setting up a LUG at my new school
<klynch> fisch246: which school is that?
<fisch246> i'm gonna attempt to get it off the ground, then make it community run
<fisch246> NHCC
<fisch246> north hennipen
<klynch> nice maybe I will transfer there. They have a program I was looking at.
<klynch> thats sounds like a good idea would love to be apart of a LUG.
<fisch246> sure thing :)
<fisch246> it's not going to follow Ubuntu or their policies btw...
<fisch246> i'll be leader until everyone is motivated, and knows each other... then i'll leave it to everyone to do their part
<klynch> nice
<klynch> so multi-distro
<fisch246> yes
<klynch> cool
<fisch246> no rules, except school policy
<klynch> I like a variety myself.
<fisch246> well me and the Ubuntu community has slowly been parting ways...
<fisch246> the community basically ignores Linux entirely...
<fisch246> especially the ideals that follow
<fisch246> i
<fisch246> i've heard horror stories >.>
<klynch> do you mean ignores linux outside of ubuntu? or altogether
<fisch246> no not at all
<fisch246> never had that happen
<fisch246> they love linux... but Linux people don't like Ubuntu community...
<klynch> oh i see
<fisch246> not very friendly people, and not very um...
<fisch246> well like i said... ideals
<fisch246> they don't follow them
<fisch246> Linux people like Ubuntu, just not the people behind it
<fisch246> in fact i've only had people from this channel want to come to the party
<fisch246> i go to other channels and they're like "cool install fest", then i tell them it's for the LoCo team, and i get a no...
<fisch246> generally because of mister Yarusso >.>
<fisch246> apparently he broke some rules and pissed some people in the TC LUG group
<tonyyarusso> Say what now?
<fisch246> why hello
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: "freenode debacle"
<klynch> Well hopefully it is fun
<fisch246> i won't say more
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps you should say more, since I have no idea what you mean.
<fisch246> logging with out notification..
<tonyyarusso> Oh, that guy.  Heh.
<fisch246> not really a small deal >.>
<tonyyarusso> Considering I'm only aware of a grand total of one person who was involved in that, I'd have to disagree.
<fisch246> well i haven't had any problems with you as of yet
<klynch> I am pretty sure I am lost
<fisch246> the only thing i'd have to say i'm disappointed about is how unmotivated our LoCo team is D:
<fisch246> which should explain my message
<tonyyarusso> klynch: See the thing in the /topic that says "This channel has logs available on http://irclogs.ubuntu-minnesota.org/"?  That didn't used to be there, and one of the people who gets upset about that wandered in here one day.
<tonyyarusso> Motivating is all done by users - so far we've only had maybe four people ever take initiative on anything, with much prodding.
<fisch246> well i think it takes only 1 motivated person to motivate in entire group...
<klynch> so he was mad about loggin?
<fisch246> klynch: that people weren't told about the logging
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: look at the party i put together... i got motivated, and motivated a ton of people
<klynch> jus sounds like a missunderstanding
 * tonyyarusso notes that the Freenode web site *still* does not reflect logs supposedly requiring notification
 * fisch246 points to the MOTD
<tonyyarusso> klynch (also fisch246): There's a group of users that have been making various stinks about channel logging policies for probably 3 years now - it's not at all limited to this individual or this channel, but they're all related.
<klynch> I am a soldier. Fuck privacy. sorry have to be blunt.
<tonyyarusso> fisch246: Right - the MOTD and the web site disagree, and different network staff disagreed.  The policy is unclear at best.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<lubotu1> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<klynch> I got a bot sicked on me
<fisch246> sorry about that got dropped
<fisch246> i saw the bot message though
<fisch246> i'd have to disagree with the bot though >.>
<klynch> I am only passionate about a few things.
<fisch246> especially with ops
<fisch246> spend a day in #ubuntu-offtopic, and you'll see an op trolling someone...
<klynch> funny
<tonyyarusso> Note:  Usually if ops are picking on someone in -offtopic, the victim is another op.  :P
<fisch246> meh maybe...
<klynch> sounds a bit like cannibalism
<fisch246> the rules drive me crazy though
<tonyyarusso> If it's not, then you can raise it with #ubuntu-ops.  But really, most of that is friendly, between long-time users of the channel.
<fisch246> makes everyone cranky >.>
<tonyyarusso> klynch: It used to be weirder :P
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: yea i've reported a few ops before...
<tonyyarusso> -ot back in the day was basically just where #ubuntu ops hung out and kicked each other to blow off steam :)
<fisch246> XD
<fisch246> a perfect example... ##linux has 2 rules... and yet everyone's nicer in there...
<fisch246> no one goes "no we won't help you here"
<tonyyarusso> Uh, ##linux is a support channel.
<fisch246> support/offtopic
<fisch246> depends
<fisch246> being as there is only 2 rules, it swaps between
<tonyyarusso> ##linux is also quite a bit smaller than #ubuntu.
<fisch246> i mean i like Ubuntu...
<fisch246> i think it's the best linux distro
<fisch246> better than Arch...
<fisch246> and that's saying something
<fisch246> even better than Debian
<fisch246> i just think the community can take a chill pill >.>
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: mind responding to my message though
<fisch246> on here or in PM
<fisch246> if you're free that is
<fisch246> i know you have taxes
<tonyyarusso> In here is probably more useful actually, as others may have similar questions:
<fisch246> mmk
<fisch246> so anyway i can become co-driver?
<fisch246> wow sorry...
<fisch246> let me rephrase that
<fisch246> how can i become co-driver?
<tonyyarusso> In short, the only things my "position" entails are administrative.  The title is actually Team Contact, not Leader, or driver, or boss, or anything like that.  It's not necessary for me to approve of things before they happen, and people should be strongly encouraged to take charge of any projects they think would be cool to work on.  The main thing having an individual identified is useful for is so there's someone that others ...
<tonyyarusso> ... can contact regarding LoCo stuff, both for Minnesotans to initially get info, but more so for other parts of the Ubuntu community if they needed to know something about our LoCo (basically, subscribing to a mailing list about loco stuffs and being who the IRC team has on file).  So, has for your question, you're already a driver - you organized an event, which is awesome.  And that's pretty much all there is to it.  :)
<fisch246> well starting next fall...
<tonyyarusso> On a related note, I still have a dream of having individuals identified as regional organizers of sorts, to help delegate some of the prodding.  :P
<fisch246> i'm going to be running several LUGs...
<tonyyarusso> Several?
<fisch246> yes...
<tonyyarusso> hehe, have fun :P
<fisch246> i was hoping on helping you run this one...
<fisch246> either that... or even better... have no leader >.>
<tonyyarusso> By all means - there's just no "process" for doing so.
<tonyyarusso> and there is no leader - only a contact.
<fisch246> yet you're op to this channel?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<fisch246> hm... >.>
<tonyyarusso> Only actually used that like once or twice for anything besides topic changes though.
<tonyyarusso> (Pretty quiet in here compared to #ubuntu :) )
<fisch246> well you log as well...
<tonyyarusso> Actually lubotu1 does the logging.
<fisch246> >.<
<tonyyarusso> or, no.  ubuntulo1_ rather.
<sparklehistory> fisch246: What's your point?
<tonyyarusso> (All Ubuntu channels except -offtopic are logged.)
<fisch246> sparklehistory: leaders push people away
<fisch246> in the linux world that is
<fisch246> what i plan to do with the LUG at my school is be leader for like a month, for people to get to know each other and get motivated... then i'll step down and have it be community based...
<fisch246> allowing it to turn into whatever it wants
<tonyyarusso> Ah, see, that won't work here.  Being part of the broader Ubuntu community precludes the "whatever it wants" approach.
<fisch246> kinda thinking maybe i will never be leader...
<sparklehistory> fisch246: Sounds to me like a recipe for having it turn into an unproductive group that's not really worth anyone's time.
<fisch246> sparklehistory: how so?
<fisch246> kinda how this LoCo team is apparently run...
<fisch246> i came in and motivated people to get together.. the system works
<tonyyarusso> So what's the problem?
<fisch246> any other than that... you're breaking off from Linux ideals...
<tonyyarusso> What do you think "Linux ideals" are?
<fisch246> community
<fisch246> simply said
<tonyyarusso> Uh, more specifically.
<tonyyarusso> What is it that you think is broken?
<fisch246> no one tells anyone how or what to do with there time
<fisch246> take wireshark for example
<fisch246> a tool for managing packets on your network
<fisch246> yet the developer allows you to do what you want with it
<fisch246> like sniffing packets on someone's network if you wanted to
<tonyyarusso> And?
<fisch246> Ubuntu community is complete opposite of that
<tonyyarusso> How so?
<fisch246> down on piracy, or anything illegal
<tonyyarusso> You can use Ubuntu for whatever you want.
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: yes... that's the Ubuntu... why i love it so much... but the community views things differently
<tonyyarusso> The Freenode network disallows anything pertaining to illegal activity - that's beyond even Ubuntu.
<fisch246> well that's bull...
<tonyyarusso> Complain to the Parliament of the United Kingdom of England, Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland then?
<fisch246> Linux is suppose to exist outside of politics v,v
<fisch246> v.v*
<tonyyarusso> Criminal activity is not a "Linux ideal".
<fisch246> no... but to be able to do them, and talk about them is...
<fisch246> the freedom to do so i mean
<tonyyarusso> Enforcement of the GPL at its very core requires adherence to copyright law.
<tonyyarusso> Free software is not and has never been a culture of anarchy or unlawfulness - I'm not sure where you got that impression.
<fisch246> yes... but it's a little different than normal copyright law
<fisch246> i can do what i want with it... as long as i don't sell it
<tonyyarusso> Normal copyright law is the basis for how the GPL works.
<tonyyarusso> And you CAN sell GPL software.
<fisch246> Gnu Public License..
<tonyyarusso> And nothing in the GPL gives you permission to do illegal things with the software - it merely does not restrict you from doing legal things.
<tonyyarusso> GNU General Public License actually, but close enough ;)
<fisch246> well if you want to be specific.. there's 2 of them...
<tonyyarusso> v2 if we're talking about the Linux kernel.
<fisch246> then which license agreement was it that doesn't allow you to sell?
<tonyyarusso> None of them.  Being able to sell the software is one of the requirements for being approved as an open license.
<fisch246> as far as i know... CC allows you to do anything... while GPL allows you to do anything, as long as you don't get sell it...
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps you're thinking of a Microsoft EULA?  :P
<fisch246> no >.<
<fisch246> there was a court case about it
<tonyyarusso> "CC" is not a license - there are many, many CC licenses.
<tonyyarusso> And no, GPL does not allow you to "do anything".
 * fisch246 remembers why he prefers CC
<tonyyarusso> Again, CC is an entire class of licenses, with a wide variety of things they each allow and exclude.
<fisch246> yea but CC allows me to say, do what ever you want with my things
<tonyyarusso> CC-BY?  CC-BY-SA?  CC-BY-ND?  CC-BY-SA-NC?  Unported?  USA?  Europe?  etc.
<tonyyarusso> The only CC license that allows you to do whatever you want is CC0.
<tonyyarusso> CC-BY lets you do almost anything, provided you properly attributed the original source.
<fisch246> like DBR... i can download, remix, and even sell his music if i wanted to...
<fisch246> i can torrent his music
<tonyyarusso> CC-BY-SA lets you do those things, provided you release your derivative works under the same license.  etc.
<fisch246> i am actually legally hosting a torrent of his music
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so this DBR person's work is not under an -NC class of CC license then (non-commercial).
<fisch246> i think it's BY
<tonyyarusso> Seems likely.
<fisch246> i can use his stuff in a movie if i wanted to, but i'd have to say it was him
<fisch246> DBR is run by Jono Bacon btw
<tonyyarusso> But you can't blast his work around the neighborhood at midnight, disturbing your neighbors.
<fisch246> whom if you don't know.. you should leave this room immediately >.>
<fisch246> or never go on Ubuntu trivia
<tonyyarusso> Mostly the latter :P
<fisch246> yes please don't leave the room D:
 * tonyyarusso checks #ubuntu-trivia score
<tonyyarusso> Huh, must know him.  ;)
<fisch246> that really a channel?
<tonyyarusso> Yes, yes it is.
<fisch246> XD
<tonyyarusso> http://ryanak.ca/trivia.html
<fisch246> haha bazhang...
<fisch246> he can be an ass sometimes...
<fisch246> but most of the time he's just funny
<fisch246> i really hate that i can't swear on -ot
<fisch246> i suppose then you don't get those teenagers who think swearing is cool, so they say the f-word every sentence >.<
<tonyyarusso> Pretty much.
<fisch246> :D
<fisch246> LUG is coming off the ground
<fisch246> next step... website :D
<fisch246> klynch: #mnlug
<Guest396> hi all!
<fisch246> hello
<klynch> I feel so left out whenever I leave here. IT seems there is always an interesting message going on.
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> did you see my message?
<fisch246> about the channel
<klynch> yeah is that a cool channel
<fisch246> it's my channel
<fisch246> for MNSCU LUG :)
<klynch> nice
<fisch246> Minnesota Schools and Universities Linux User Group
<fisch246> and also the state of MN
 * Takyoji scratches his chinny-chin-chin.
<Takyoji> I wonder what graphics card brand/series would be best for Linux use
<Takyoji> I currently have NVIDIA
<fisch246> and... website is now up :3
<Takyoji> URL?
<fisch246> https://sites.google.com/site/mn4linux/
<fisch246> still under construction for the most part, but it's a start
<fisch246> what do you think?
<fisch246> um... ok then
<fisch246> damn skype >.<
<sundjinnkari> Hello all.
<tonyyarusso> sundjinnkari: Hi.  I'd love to chat, but am just heading out.  Back later!  :)
<fisch246> i just got home
<fisch246> so i'm here
<sundjinnkari> Hello there.
<sundjinnkari> Im really just looking around for places to chat about ubuntu
<sundjinnkari> if this is not the place tell me and ill look elsewhere.
<sundjinnkari> Im kinda new to the IRC thing
<fisch246> sundjinnkari: here is fine... consider going to #ubuntu-offtopic :) this channel is mostly dead
<sundjinnkari> alright
<klynch> I am alive
<fisch246> #mnlug is also alive >.>
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-04-10
<mathomastech> Is there an official Ubuntu-MN 14.04 release party? norlug is hosting a 14.04 release party next thursday. I was looking on loco.ubuntu.com to add it, but it looks like only the official Ubuntu-loco groups can add it. Would you guys be interested teaming up with NORLUG for an official release party?
<mathomastech> http://www.norlug.org/meetings/2014/04/17/Ubuntu1404ReleaseParty.html
<mathomastech> tonyyarusso ^
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: Heck yeah
<tonyyarusso> I think I have access to the loco site....
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: what's the address of this place?
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: Would you be the event contact for that, and if so is your Launchpad username "jazzyflute"?
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-minnesota/2770-northfield-mn-1404-release-party/
<mathomastech> We have having it here: Goodbye Blue Monday Coffeehouse
<mathomastech> 319 Division St S
<mathomastech> Northfield, yes
<mathomastech> Northfield, MN
<mathomastech> And yea, my username on launchpad is jazzyflute. I think I may haved joining the ubuntu-mn loco team when I first moved here in October.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, you did :)
<tonyyarusso> The LoCo site is kind of scary - when it prompted me to enter the event contact, it popped up the team members close to the location.
<tonyyarusso> Smart stuff
<mathomastech> I could be the event contact if you'd like, or since you are the ubuntu-mn contact you could do that as well.
<mathomastech> Cool
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-04-11
<mathomastech> Hey tonyyarusso, whereabouts in Minnesota are you at?
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: Shoreview (suburb of St. Paul)
